# JD 2210 Drive Shaft removal



## flsteam (Jan 18, 2015)

I need to replace the hydraulic cooling fan on the engine drive shaft part 
no. LVU802815. How do you remove the drive shaft to get the fan off?

John B.


----------



## furnone (Oct 10, 2011)

*JD 2210 driveshaft removal.*

Two years ago, I faced the same problem. A search will return many replies. I fixed mine in about 20 minutes. I cut the fan in half on a bandsaw, leaving 2 bolt holes on each half. I bolted the two halves on and it works fine. Much easier, and just as effective.


----------

